# Music by Retrograde Inversion



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

I've decided that rather than make a new thread for each separate piece, it would make more sense to just have a single thread for all the music I post.

So here's a piece I wrote a few months back for bassoon, violin and viola. I haven't come up with a suitable title (I often find I have problems naming my pieces), so for now it's just generically called "Trio". My main aim in this little piece was to answer the question of whether conventional triads would seem to fit in or not with my musical language. On this evidence, I think that they can indeed do so.

http://picosong.com/d4he/

And since I'm going to use just this thread for my music from now on, here are links again for the two pieces I've already posted:

Improvisation and Fugue for Piano: http://picosong.com/UCbh/

Song of Renewal: http://picosong.com/UKB6/


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Retrograde Inversion

I think your music is a bit too modern for my tastes. I did listen to all the pieces and obviously you have a talent for what you do but I have to admit I didn't really understand it, although I'm sure that has much more to do with me, than with your music.

Have a happy new year and all the best for 2017


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi

I do like contemporary music.
The improvisation and fugue for piano is the one I like most. Beatiful.
I think that, perhaps, a more intensive treatment of dynamics would benifit the outcome sometimes, that's waht happens in the Trio. In this sense, the song of renewal sounds better, more balance, with pauses and rests.
What I would love is seeing the scores...


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words. Of course, you're quite right: I do tend to be a bit lax with the dynamics, it's actually one of the more tedious composing tasks. I could probably make things easier for myself by making sure to write them as I go, as I do with most of the articulation, but I actually think that part of the problem may also be that I've never really decided what overall approach I want to take with dynamics.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Retrograde Inversion said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Of course, you're quite right: I do tend to be a bit lax with the dynamics, it's actually one of the more tedious composing tasks. I could probably make things easier for myself by making sure to write them as I go, as I do with most of the articulation, but I actually think that part of the problem may also be that I've never really decided what overall approach I want to take with dynamics.


I understand what you say...
However, I pay much attention to dynamics. Sooner than later I began to write them. What I do is to listen to the musica "in my mind" and almost always I know when I want something stronger or softer, etc...


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Here's another piece I wrote last year, a quartet for bass clarinet, horn and two violins. I'd have to say I'm rather pleased with this one.

http://picosong.com/dE7y/


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello
Interesting compositions obviously inspired by second Viennese school. 
Biggest problem I have with this type of music in general is, that it is for me everything written in this
style sounds similar. It moreover it is extremely oldfashioned. Come on! This style is more than 100 years old.

Anyway I wish you only the best with your music.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Czech composer said:


> Hello
> Interesting compositions obviously inspired by second Viennese school.
> Biggest problem I have with this type of music in general is, that it is for me everything written in this
> style sounds similar. It moreover it is extremely oldfashioned. Come on! This style is more than 100 years old.
> ...


I find only the barest traces of the Second Viennese within my music. The gestures are largely different and the rhythms are very different. I wonder on what basis you're making those claims.


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Retrograde Inversion said:


> I find only the barest traces of the Second Viennese within my music. The gestures are largely different and the rhythms are very different. I wonder on what basis you're making those claims.


SVschool developed the idea of atonal music. So my problem is maybe Atonal music in general. 
Maybe are the backgroung of your composition technique is completely different than technique of Schoenberg and his pupils, but in both cases the result is atonal music, which to my ears at the end of the day sound very similar. 
Atonal music isn´t simply so rich as tonal. I like atonal music to the certain extent, but it usually starts to bore me after few minutes of listening because of ist mood which is still the same.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Czech composer said:


> SVschool developed the idea of atonal music. So my problem is maybe Atonal music in general.
> Maybe are the backgroung of your composition technique is completely different than technique of Schoenberg and his pupils, but in both cases the result is atonal music, which to my ears at the end of the day sound very similar.
> Atonal music isn´t simply so rich as tonal. I like atonal music to the certain extent, but it usually starts to bore me after few minutes of listening because of ist mood which is still the same.


Whatever, dude.


----------



## 433 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sounds . Good .


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Here's a piece for viola and piano named Improvisation II I wrote a few years ago.

http://picosong.com/dUGD/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Retrograde Inversion said:


> Here's a piece for viola and piano named Improvisation II I wrote a few years ago.
> 
> http://picosong.com/dUGD/


Sounds very good!


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi,
I listened to the Trio and appreciate it sincerely. I find it neither contemporary nor atonal, rather it reminds me of Debussy. Your composition is interesting and exciting, has a nice and inspiring atmosphere. I certainly will make use of your ideas in my future works. Thank you for sharing this.

Kjell


----------

